# Help a Vet!



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, technically not him. This Veteran is trying to do something good for a group of kids in the boy scouts. Promises were made to these kids by someone else, and there is no funding. He is trying to reach his goal.

If you guys have a few bucks to spare here or there, it would help him out. He's a good guy...

http://www.gofundme.com/8coy7o


----------

